# About a R.O.P mod to a maglite.....



## FresnelMag4 (Nov 29, 2009)

:thinking: I've recently researched the ROP modification project for most maglites, and I had an idea that I thought might work. If I have a glass lens and a metal reflector, can I add these to a 6 D cell maglite with the Pelican 3854 lightbulb?


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 30, 2009)

You need NIMH D-cells.
The alkaline cells won't hold any voltage to impress you at all.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2009)

6 sub C in a 4D Mag is ever so much more manageable....

6AA in a 2D is right near portable!!!


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 3, 2009)

... or 2 x Li-Ions in a 2C Mag!

That one seems a little more finicky though due to finding properly fitting batteries.


Do you already have the 6D? If not, how important is runtime to you?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, 2 Li-Ion in a 2C is how I did it originally. But I like the 2C better with a TerraLux drop in LED.


----------



## JimH (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been using an ROP in a Mag 6c with 5500 MAh NiMh batteries for quite a while now. I added a FiveMega 2.5" head for extra throw. I get a nice tight spot, lots of throw (it will turn out the street light in front of my house), adequate side spill, nice run time (I'm not sure how much), and last, but not least, plenty of whacking power




.


----------



## fivemega (Dec 3, 2009)

Hack On Wheels said:


> ... or 2 x Li-Ions in a 2C Mag!
> 
> That one seems a little more finicky though due to finding properly fitting batteries.



*Protected 18650 cells won't power up ROP 3854 high on single click and IMRs may flash it unless go with 3853

AW's protected 18650 cells are perfect match with WA1111 with reasonable run time and white color temperature in 2C M*g.*


----------



## JimH (Dec 3, 2009)

fivemega said:


> *
> AW's protected 18650 cells are perfect match with WA1111 with reasonable run time and white color temperature in 2C M*g.*



This is a very nice setup for an easy Mag mod. I have one and really like it.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 3, 2009)

fivemega said:


> *Protected 18650 cells won't power up ROP 3854 high on single click and IMRs may flash it unless go with 3853
> 
> AW's protected 18650 cells are perfect match with WA1111 with reasonable run time and white color temperature in 2C M*g.*



Good points!

I'm still planning to make an ROP 2C Mag, but as I said it is a bit finicky.


----------



## Deputy T. (Dec 3, 2009)

> I'm still planning to make an ROP 2C Mag, but as I said it is a bit finicky.



The 2C format with protected Li-Ions works beautifully with the Low bulb, and that's still a whole lot of light for the form factor. That's what I carry in the Billie Pocket of my class A's.


----------



## JimH (Dec 3, 2009)

If you really want to do a ROP High Output in a mag 2C, your best bet for batteries are Sony Kronion batteries (3.7V nominal). Essentially they are the new safe LiIon chemistry (actual chemistry is LiMn) . They will deliver a boat load of current with no problem.

Shop the internet for the best deal on Makita LiIon battery packs. When you get your battery pack, dismantle it and scavenge the 18650 cells. You can charge these with an ordinary LiIon battery charger, such as the UltraFire charger.

For a Mag 2C, remove the tail cap spring. Then dremel out the interior anodizing so you have good electrical contact inside the tail cap. Reduce the original tail cap spring or replace it with a smaller one. This extended length should accommodate 2 18650 cells with no problem.

The end result will be a light that is pretty small and has a lot of *WOW* factor, albeit at the expense of run time. Don't forget to replace the orignal Mag reflector with a metal one, and replace the original plastic lens with glass - mineral glass should be okay, borofloat would be better.

Have fun


----------



## JimH (Dec 3, 2009)

I was wrong

I decided to put my money (so to speak) where my mouth was. I tried 2 18650's in a Mag 2C. Not enough room, so I used 2 of AW's LiIon C cells. They worked with the ROP, but the output was not much brighter than when using a WA 1111, and the output diminished dramatically after about 4 or 5 minutes.

Conclusion: Your best bet, IMHO, for an all around good Mag 2C hot wire is still 2 AW LiIon C cells and a WA1111 bulb.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2009)

Is there a good place to get 1111 potted ready to use?


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 4, 2009)

JimH said:


> I was wrong
> 
> I decided to put my money (so to speak) where my mouth was. I tried 2 18650's in a Mag 2C. Not enough room, so I used 2 of AW's LiIon C cells. They worked with the ROP, but the output was not much brighter than when using a WA 1111, *and the output diminished dramatically after about 4 or 5 minutes.*



Curious, Which ROP bulb were you comparing it too?

Why would one incan have better regulation than another?... they're both DD. Is it because the WA1111 draws less current and is an easier load for the cells? How much current do your WA1111 lights draw?

Thanks Jim


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 4, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> Curious, Which ROP bulb were you comparing it too?
> 
> Why would one incan have better regulation than another?... they're both DD. Is it because the WA1111 draws less current and is an easier load for the cells? How much current do your WA1111 lights draw?
> 
> Thanks Jim


 

I remember someone mentioned that their AW black cells lack lifetime and performance (kept dying) with WA1185, which has similar current to the ROP High bulbs. Try 2 IMR C or IMR 18650 cells:thumbsup:


----------



## JimH (Dec 4, 2009)

I've gotta quit drinking before I make these posts. I tried a different tail cap on my Mag 2C and 18650's do fit. However the increased light output from a ROP over a WA1111 is only marginal and only lasts for a few minutes.

Consequently, after trying several configurations, I'm convinced that the best Mag 2C hotwire configuration is a WA1111 bulb with 2 LiIon batteries. I use AW C cells for best run time, but 18650's would also work.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 4, 2009)

Deputy T. said:


> The 2C format with protected Li-Ions works beautifully with the Low bulb, and that's still a whole lot of light for the form factor. That's what I carry in the Billie Pocket of my class A's.



Thanks for the input, which Li-Ions do you use? I suspect the Lo bulb would be plenty, but I might see about making my setup work well with the Hi bulb as well, 700+ lumens would be great to have at hand!


----------



## The Dane (Dec 4, 2009)

I use a 3854H and 2 protected LiIon C cells from DX. No  so far.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 4, 2009)

The Dane said:


> I use a 3854H and 2 protected LiIon C cells from DX. No  so far.


 


I use the same 3854H with 2 IMR 18650 and IMR C cells and it works perfect.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 4, 2009)

The Dane said:


> I use a 3854H and 2 protected LiIon C cells from DX. No  so far.



Do you have any issues with the length of the cells? I've got 2 protected C cells from DX and they sure don't leave much space to thread the tailcap on... 



bigchelis said:


> I use the same 3854H with 2 IMR 18650 and IMR C cells and it works perfect.




Any resistance mods done on the light?


----------



## The Dane (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes i modded the tailcap, took 3½mm of the length and sat the spring @10mm deeper:










Also modded a tailcap for 2 x 18650 as can be seen









What resistence mods are you referring to?


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 4, 2009)

Hack On Wheels said:


> Do you have any issues with the length of the cells? I've got 2 protected C cells from DX and they sure don't leave much space to thread the tailcap on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

No sir. I do no resistance mods whatsover. I also run my FM 1909 with 3 IMR C cells with no resistance at all. 

bigC


----------



## Mjolnir (Dec 4, 2009)

I am running my 2D ROP with 2 LiMnNi 4000 Mah 26650s. All I have done to the light is significantly shortened the spring, which probably reduced resistance a small amount. The bulb hasn't yet blown with fully charged cells. The bulb is drawing about 4.4 amps with fully charged cells, which, according to LuxLuthor's list, means that the bulb itself is only getting about 7.2 volts, which is well below the point of failure for the bulb.


----------



## FresnelMag4 (Dec 17, 2009)

I already have the 6D.


----------



## Conte (Dec 17, 2009)

Well then, if a ROP bulb runs of 6 rechargables, then yes, you can run a ROP rig in a 6D. But, you have to use rechargables !

If you can afford a set a 10000 mAh NiMH D cells, damn, you'll get almost 3 hours of constant run time from a ROP high. If you get a set of 5000mAh NiCD's, about hour and a half. 

If you plan on using this ALL the time, then I'd go NiMH.
If it's just a toy, and you'll only be busting it out once in a while, to impress a buddie or play with, I'd go NiCD. NiCD's are more bullet proof and store better, where as NiMH's are more tempermental.

Say the novelty wears off, and you forget about the light and leave it in your closet for like 2 years, the NiMH batteries will be shot, and will take a fractional charge, whereas the NiCD's will probably be fine.

I have 12 year old NiCD packs that will still take a full charge.


----------



## FresnelMag4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, thank you very much for the information! I think NiCads might be better for my uses. Plus, It sounds like they last longer anyway. 


By the way, would you happen to know of any rechargable brands that are relatively inexpensive but are also high-quality? This would include a charger as well.


----------



## swampgator (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's a couple of places that sell NiCad D cells. This is not an endorsement.

Batteryspace

Allbattery

Battery Junction


----------



## Conte (Jan 6, 2010)

I actually recently acquired a 6D Mag and a Mag 11 setup works really well in it too. I'd highly recommend it if you're not already sold on the ROP. 

Looks like you have some good links for your D Cells. 

If you need help sourcing the other parts let me know. 

Meanwhile, I notice your a fellow Fulton Fan.

When you get a set of ROP bulbs you can rig you Mag6 with the ROP Hi bulb, and rig your Fulton with the ROP Low (If you haven't don't so already.)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 6, 2010)

Note:

I have one ROP hi on 6x Rayovac Hybrid NimH.

And one on 6 sub C NiCad from a drill pack that was rebuilt a year or so ago and then dropped so it no longer worked in the drill.

The 6 sub C light is brighter by a bit.

6 D NiCad are probably your best choice, but that is gonna be one long heavy mofo!

A 4 D is right out there at the size limit!


----------

